# Guage Cluster Questions



## Whitey078 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a 2006 GTO, with onyl 1000 miles on it. I'm planning on sending my guage cluster out to get modded. But i want to still drive the car, so i got a 2005 guage cluster form a junk yard (unknown mileage) that i plan on using while my guage cluster is away. 

I've heard stories about cars having a secondary odometer in the car, and that if oyu swap in a guage with higher mileage it will irreversably raise that secondary odometer. My warrentee is short enough (not to mention that i dont put alot of miles on this car) i dont need to pop this up to 30,000 miles just becuase it's a pain to drive around wihtout a speedometer.

Is there a secondary odometer? and if so am i still safe swapping in an unknown mileage dash for however long it takes to get mine modified (different colors and the shift light).

Also, i'm assuming that the 2005 cluster will work in my 2006, please tell me if i'm wrong in this assumption.

I'm hoping to send my guages off as soon as possible so any help is much appreciated.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't know if there's a secondary ODO or not. Just run the car without the gauges. If you're having Chris White do the work, he turns stuff around really fast.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I second that! if you don't drive it much any way, Chris is good and fast your goat will not be down long at all


----------

